# Case D Getts New Shoes



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi again Folks.
Just wanted to let you all know I took the old D to a tractor pull this summer. I haven't done much with it since I posted the engine swap. This spring I brought it home with the rest of the tractors. I used it some around the place and it seemed the more I run it the better it run. 

I haven't driven it much due to the cracks in the rear tires. One tire had chloride in it and the other didn't. So pulling I always had to ride the one brake. I decided I would take it to the Threshing Bee and decied I would pull it and drive it thru the parade.


<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/img003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/img002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


The D did take 2nd both days. However the tire with the chloride in tore a crack open. I didn't think it was to bad till I got it home and noticed the tube sticking out. So it was time to do something.

Guess luck was with me as I was approached by a guy that said he had just boughten a homade tractor that had new 14.9-26 tires on it. He wanted 125.00 a tire which I thought was fair. I went and looked at the tires to see just how new they were. Yhe tires have sat out side for sometime but no cracks. We struck a deal and if I bought all four he would take a 100.00 ea for them. The catch was I had to take the homade tractor also, Good news was he would deliver. As you can see mine were really bad.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0002_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

other one not much better.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0001_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

The tractor had one set ot 23 degree and one set of 45 degree wavey bar. The rims were in good condition but were combine type rims and had to be cut out. I wanted to do this with out dismounting the tire.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0004_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Getting the centers out turned out to be easy job

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0007_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

The hard part was getting the remains where it was welded to the rim.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0005_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

It took a while but I finally figured it out. A big hammer, bg chisel and a sharp saws all blade.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0006_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Well I just couldn't put them ugly orange rims on the D. Decided since the tires were like new, new rims would look nice to. I had my supervisor standing there watching me so I wanted to do a good job.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0009_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


Started with the back side first just in case a mistake was made.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0011_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


and the other side

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0012_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


Almost finished

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0014_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

and the hardware

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0013_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Finished product really looked great, hmmmmm maybe I should repaint the tractor. Well lets see how it looks.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Case%20D%20Project/100-0003_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


Ok, the tractor nees painted, but not this time. I will work on getting the sullpies so maybe I can start repainting a few. Hope you enjoyed the post.
caseman-d


----------

